# Finatics is moving to Dixie/401 area (mississauga).



## KhuliLoachFan

I was in for a visit at Finatics on Kennedy Road today and they're closing (1 week left in the old location). I think they said the new location is near 401 @ Dixie, in Mississauga. 

Anyways, they've got a sign up 50% off all their fish. As everyone who has been there knows, Mike has been consistently the best place to get African Cichlids, mostly Tanganyikan, and Malawi, although I've gotten some pretty awesome Victorians there too.

Anyways, I got some Peacocks and some Hap juvies at half price today, and I'm thinking that y'all might want to pop over and clean out Mike's stock for him so he don't have to truck it all to Miss-iss-aooooga.



Warren


----------



## vrb th hrb

great place

i lost interest when he went almost completely african

either way, I should head by this week and see if there is anything of interest


----------



## tom g

*finatics*

+1

yes aggreed great clean store and close to me .
but to be honest did loose interest when he went completley chiclids .
i understand his reasoning but really had no reason to go to his store .
maybe his new store he will have more variety i am not sure .would be nice but again it is his decision .
good luck mike with the new store let us know if u add differnt stock as well .
cheers


----------



## Scotmando

I was in last week and Mike said he would be stocking more than africans, and other products, in the new Mississauga store.



vrb th hrb said:


> great place
> 
> i lost interest when he went almost completely african
> 
> either way, I should head by this week and see if there is anything of interest


----------



## tom g

*stock*

that would be great , his store was is of the cleanest stores out there no clutter and clean tanks.
not like some stores where u have to climb over things to get around the fish room.
hopefully he lists the type of fish he will get on website or forum .for us that like to travel.
cheers


----------



## snaggle

Dose anyone know what his last day is? I might make the drive out there


----------



## Ralfie Boy

August 12 is the last day or when the store will be closed.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

He's always been Mostly About Africans, and has had several "experiments" with carrying Community Fish. He's never been into "copying what Big Al's does", but this move, and the giant expansion is essentially a sign to me that he's now seriously going for the "whole gamut" of sub-hobby areas. 

The hobby seems to have a bunch of sub-sectors. It's not easy to decide which sub-sectors to cater to.

I hope Mike decides to stock plants and then actually install enough lighting and CO2 to keep them healthy until they sell.


W


----------



## vrb th hrb

Scotmando said:


> I was in last week and Mike said he would be stocking more than africans, and other products, in the new Mississauga store.


thats fine, but im on transit and not making the trek to sauga

either way, best of luck in his new location


----------



## vrodolfo

Does anyone know his new address in Mississauga?


----------



## Egonsgirl

Mike mentioned to Fishfur and myself back in may, that he would be moving closer to us ...Yahoo!!!! I am sure he will put out a post for all of us to see, when he is set up and ready for us. Very likeable guy and great to do business with.


----------



## J_T

Egonsgirl said:


> Mike mentioned to Fishfur and myself back in may, that he would be moving closer to us ...Yahoo!!!! I am sure he will put out a post for all of us to see, when he is set up and ready for us. Very likeable guy and great to do business with.


That he is, and another dismissed pj's manager if I recall correctly 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snaggle

vrodolfo said:


> Does anyone know his new address in Mississauga?


I was in there on Sunday he told me it is secret until closer to opening. He told me it would be on his website closer the mid to end of Sept.


----------



## spas

Yes but you will have to wait until late Sept 



vrodolfo said:


> Does anyone know his new address in Mississauga?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

The Finatics website isn't even mentioning a move in progress!

W


----------



## altcharacter

Does Mississauga really need another fish store?
I must admit that Finatics was a very clean store and had some beauty's in there. I just hope that another LFS in mississauga won't be too much.


----------



## loonie

For sure another LFS in Mississauga is good news. Sadly Cam Aquatics is gone.


----------



## altcharacter

so another LFS in a saturated environment where fish stores are already undercutting eachother is good news?

Wow


----------



## Jackson

altcharacter said:


> so another LFS in a saturated environment where fish stores are already undercutting eachother is good news?
> 
> Wow


Who cares?

It's better for the consumers.

Now the west will look like the east lol


----------



## Scotmando

altcharacter said:


> so another LFS in a saturated environment where fish stores are already undercutting eachother is good news?
> 
> Wow


Quality never gets undercut.


----------



## cliff

Back when he carried community fish, they were the best out there (although a small selection) still have most of the cory sterbai and diamond tetra's from ~2yrs? ago - I hope he decides to have a little room for them in the new place. 

It's a bunch easier for me to visit a west end store, then Scarborough.


----------



## buffalo

Any word on where and when he will be open in mississauga. I've check his website several times but no info on moving plans.


----------



## adrenaline

From what I remember it was supposed to be opened early October. not positive on that. But it will be larger than before with more selection and offering dry goods as well now!

So I believe there will be community as well (again).


----------



## des

The clue I received on his new location is on Dixie just north of Eglinton in a plaza. This has not been confirmed. 

Probably best to let Mike announce it when he's ready.


----------



## buffalo

Seeing we don't know for sure where is the next best place to get african cichlids?


----------



## altcharacter

africa? I could be wrong though


----------



## Jackson

altcharacter said:


> africa? I could be wrong though


Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Scotmando

buffalo said:


> Seeing we don't know for sure where is the next best place to get african cichlids?


*Lots of member on this forum have African cichlids avail from time to time.*

I have 2.5" - 3" Metriaclima greshakei "Ice Blue" African Cichlid, Mississauga or Etobicoke P/U

Also check out the upcoming auctions this fall. I have found amazing fish at some of these auctions.

*AUCTION LIST*


September 22, 2012 HDAS- Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - Fall auction

September 30, 2012 LAS- London Aquaria Society - Fall show & auction

October 21, 2012 SCAAS St Catherines & Area Aquarium Society - Fall auction

October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction

November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction

ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES


----------



## buffalo

altcharacter said:


> africa? I could be wrong though


I see you got jokes Lol.

if not finactic aquarium what other aquarium store specialize in african cichlids in the toronto area?


----------



## Jackson

buffalo said:


> I see you got jokes Lol.
> 
> if not finactic aquarium what other aquarium store specialize in african cichlids in the toronto area?


I don't think there is another but over on pricenetwork.ca there is lots of guys selling quality TR and WC African cichlids.


----------

